# Meet Kato! (Pic Heavy)



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all! 

It has certainly been quite some time since I have been on here due to some very poor internet connection for the entirety of the summer months. I am however back in school now and would like to introduce to you my boy: D'Artagnan aka Kato! 

I got him on May 10th, and he has been an absolute joy :grin2: The first two pictures are from the night I brought him home, so excuse the crappy quality, we were both pretty whipped from the drive. It truly amazes me how fast he is growing up, sometimes I have to stop and remind myself that he is still so young when he makes a baby mistake. He will be six months old on September 11th. So as of today, he is 5 months, 2 weeks, and 3 days and weighs in at right around 65 pounds. The pictures are just in a progression up to three months ( I'll post the others in the comments because for some reason I cannot post any more than 10 at a time), I couldn't figure out how to add text under each of them so enjoy! 

Oh and I would just like to say thank you again to all of you wonderful people that pointed me in the direction of Jim Hill and ultimately led me to my dream dog :hugs:


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

3-4.5 months, in no particular order because this website hates me today lol. The beach pictures are four months old and the picture of him and Zoe (the other GSD) is from the same trip.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

And finally: 4.5 to 5.5 months


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the puppy ear stages-cute pup


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love the ears!And Kato has the most beautiful eyes too.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you both very much!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Love the progression of the ears! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Mudypoz said:


> Love the progression of the ears! He's gorgeous!


Everyone that he meets loves the ears, even now when they are standing straight up. I also get a lot of comments on how big his paws are, people can't seem to get over those two things :laugh:


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Della Luna said:


> What a handsome little guy!


Thank you!:grin2:


----------



## Subnetwork (Aug 28, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Subnetwork said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He is adorable. Great ears!


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> He is adorable. Great ears!


Thanks :wub:


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Love the ears!And Kato has the most beautiful eyes too.


Thank you! I was unsure of how dark his eyes were going to be. His mom has fairly light eyes. But then I met Zoe at the beach and her eyes were closer to orange, and I had never seen a GSD with eye coloring like that. I'm very excited to watch him grow and mature further, there will be plenty more pictures! :grin2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kato is a gorgeous boy and I love the tepee ear picture. Sounds like he is a well behaved pup from his picture caption. Way to go Kato.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Kato is a gorgeous boy and I love the tepee ear picture. Sounds like he is a well behaved pup from his picture caption. Way to go Kato.


Thank you! He has been very well behaved, I'm waiting for him to get into the rebellious teenager stage, but so far so good :grin2:


----------

